# CAMPO GRANDE | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Nova Feira Central

2 floors, 11,500 m²






















































Prédio de dois andares e 11,5 mil m² vai abrigar a nova Feira Central


Uma obra de dois andares com 5,5 mil m² no térreo e 6 mil m² no segundo pavimento, espaço multiuso de 700 m² destinados para eventos, contando i...




www.campograndenews.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Muv.in

Floors: 25

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Vanguard

Web
















Update:








_Vanguard_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Anthology

Floors: 26

Use: residencial | office

Status: PRO

Developer: HVM

Architecture: Perkins&Will



















































Model:





























_marcoantoniofernandes_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Park Platinum

Floors: 22

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Plaenge

Web

























Update:






















_Fernando_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lumini

Floors: 23

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Plaenge

Web

















Update:








_Fernando_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Três Meia Zero

Floors: 19

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: HVM

Web























Update:






























_Fernando_
_












_


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)




----------

